# eagle rods? good or poop? bvh or stock modified?



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i found a set of eagle rods brand new for 380 bucks, that seems awfully cheap.

i already have je pistons so i need some rods for this winter build

should i get a big valve head? or get 41mm intake and 36 exhaust with hd springs lw retainers and lw lifters with a 268 cam?

i love the car as it is now but i may get spirited to go to 35psi here and there, my max was 26 this season and it is still together and running perfect.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'll be running eagles in my 12v and 24v :thumbup: can't beat the price for a nice product


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

Is this for a VR6? who has Eagle rods for so cheap? 
like most rods on the market that are under $1k they are made in china and finished here. nothing wrong with that as long as they have ARP rod bolts. still plenty stong and better than stock. 

for a Vr6 i wouldn't bother with a BVH unless you have an over bore and even then i wouldn't go 3 over intakes as the space between the seats becomes thin and leaves less meat to cool the seat so it will overheat and can crack. maybe 1 over with 2.9L (82mm)or 2 over with a 3L (83.5mm) on the bottom end.

The race shop made as much power with a good port job and stock valves as a certain BVH company head with 3 over intakes and 2 over exhausts. With a head good porting will play just as much a role as valve size. Also bore size as stock bore will shroud bigger valves hurting flow numbers.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

12v vr, rest in my sig


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

16V VW said:


> 12v vr, rest in my sig


Can you reach your goal with a stock head? If so I would just stick with that. Boost is usually cheaper than headwork.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

all-starr-me said:


> Is this for a VR6? who has Eagle rods for so cheap?
> like most rods on the market that are under $1k they are made in china and finished here. nothing wrong with that as long as they have ARP rod bolts. still plenty stong and better than stock.


I got mine on eBay. the 1500hp rods for my r36 weigh less than a stock 12v rod and is alot better balanced :thumbup:


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i love the car as it is lol, i just want a little more security and "reliable power" like better flow may equate to turn the boost down and take some stress outta it


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Yea I know what you mean...I was pushing 28psi through a billet 6265 on stock rods  nothing bad ever happened I just felt Like I was on a very fine line. Now I've got the pro-maf software and forged rods so we'll see how it goes


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i figure a little headwork will get that psi out of the chamber a lil faster, maybe im just poorly educated.

however i just feel bad for the car and want to make it more efficient.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> I got mine on eBay. the 1500hp rods for my r36 weigh less than a stock 12v rod and is alot better balanced :thumbup:


heavy is good! didn't you see snatch....


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haha that gun don't work sucka!


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

16V VW said:


> however i just feel bad for the car and want to make it more efficient.


I know what you mean. I feel bad too but she keeps taking it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I believe eagle makes alot or rods for other companies that rebrand them as their 'own', so basically a tier 1 supplier.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

And there you have it.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

dub_slug said:


> I got mine on eBay. the 1500hp rods for my r36 weigh less than a stock 12v rod and is alot better balanced :thumbup:


I can't seem to navigate ebay. Maybe because Eagle comes up in the titles but not as a brand. Would you mind locating the ones you used for us?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230551519300&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=29440817545

Damn they look soo fresh!


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Thanks dub_slug

I looked up the Manufacturers Part Number CRS6457V13D and found these rods littered throughout the web. The highest price I saw for 6 of these rods was ~$520.00. Tempting.

Unfortunately the 3/8" rod bolt option needs 84.5mm bore so I would be stuck at 5/16 rod bolt for the Eagles at my 83.5mm bore.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Yea I have a set of the 3/8th rod bolt option and they are definatly very stout. May require larger than 84.5mm bore as well because I've measure with a caliper and the end cap/bottom of rod is exactly 84.5mm wide...INA claims that there rods are not so wide, you may want to ask a rep if there 3/8th option will fit your application. Honestly for me I think the 5/16 option will do just fine, I'm not trying make more than 700hp 

FYI I paid $450shipped for the 3/8th
And the 5/16 option is only $20 less 
Call Dennis at Alamo Motorsports or autosports it's somethin like that, tell him you want a set of eagle rods and just ask if you can get em for $430shipped

edit: if your only running the c2 36# file I wouldn't even worry about the rods, they're good to well over 20psi. I was running 28 on my 440's


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Yeah I am safe for the moment.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Yea put your money into a nice boost controller or somethin... :beer:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Truboost is ok for an overpriced non-gear based controller :facepalm:.
Guess I'll tackle the rods question if I start pushing towards 30 psi.


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

dub_slug said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230551519300&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=29440817545
> 
> Damn they look soo fresh!


WTH is that link?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...00&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&viewitem=


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

vergessen wir es said:


> Truboost is ok for an overpriced non-gear based controller :facepalm:.
> Guess I'll tackle the rods question if I start pushing towards 30 psi.


lol hallman ftw! I'd say more like if your shooting for 500+ hp. Not everyones setup is the same and I don't know what turbo you run so 30psi through your setup could be different than the 30psi I'd be pushing through my 6265 :thumbup:



newto20v said:


> WTH is that link?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...00&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&viewitem=


I'm on a iPhone 4 sucka!...and there isn't an optionto view full pages anymore. All my posting is done by phone :thumbup:


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

i wondered as i had never seen that style linkz from Flea-bay. carry on


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i already have a pro fec ebc


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I was thinking about the profecB specII. I really like how much you can control the boost which would be fun.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

im kinda on the same boat !! how high can you rev these things safely ?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

7k all day i've done with stock engine except je's with 9,000mi to lower the comp! put 12,000 miles on it and had 130k on the whole bottom end, top end, oil pan to throttle body!


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

so you were reving stock rods to 7k, therefor these on a perfectly balanced bottom end.. even with the 5/16th bolts should take 8k no problem, no ?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I bounced the sh!t outta my rev limiter all the time doing rolling burnouts and power shifting 1-2-3 lol so yes 7k on stock rods is ok. If your turbo is big enough, you can make a stock head rev to 8k  If your ish is balanced I don't see why the 5/16rods couldn't see 8k safely... I would honestly like to try some 276's or 288's with a headspacer. 262's are VERY good for boost tho if anybody wants a quality cam for a quality price :thumbup:

I'd like to see back to back dynos of 262, 268, and 276's . Anybody have a short runner and some 276's I can borrow??? :


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

7k is no problem on a 12V. Been doing it for 5 years straight at the track on a stock motor. Not one issue.

Actually did a massive overev 2nd gear redline into 1st 5 years ago and the motor was fine. Put the pinion shaft of the trans through the bellhousing, but no bent valves etc.

12V VR is unreal man. Doesn't flow for sht NA, but man do these things take some abuse if maintained.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

i know. I abuse mine quite often and haven't had a problem with it yet ( knock on wood). im shooting for 600 ponnies and it's time to make decisions. i just bought a gt4088r a couple of weeks ago, pocket still in pain...lol ... but as soon as i get the funds. these eagles better fly strong lol


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'll be hoping for around the same amount of power. I'm not really looking for dyno numbers, more just to push the limits of my setup to see what my Vr can really do :thumbup: 

I'll be swinging the eagles right along with you man


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

dami_bmx said:


> i know. I abuse mine quite often and haven't had a problem with it yet ( knock on wood). im shooting for 600 ponnies and it's time to make decisions. i just bought a gt4088r a couple of weeks ago, pocket still in pain...lol ... but as soon as i get the funds. these eagles better fly strong lol


Go for it man:thumbup:

I think I'm done at ~400whp. Unless it's gonna be a drag car there's no point for me really, but to each his own:beer:


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i love it at 18psi!, 24 "reliable" is what i want to be the outcome

ps: giants!


----------

